# Oliveros XL Bold Toro Cigar Review - Good Value



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have smoked quite a few of these and although my first choices are are not usually corojos I really like one of these for a change of pace. I hav...

Read the full review here: Oliveros XL Bold Toro Cigar Review - Good Value


----------

